# Red Hat 9.0 Download WO?



## reweiss (11. Februar 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen. Ich versuche schon den ganzen Tag Red Hat 9.0 zu finden und zu laden. Leider liegt es auf dem Red Hat ftp Server nicht mehr. Alle anderen Links die ich über Googel gefundewn habe sind auch tot. Ich brauche aber genau diese Version. Gibts die noch irgendwo zum laden oder gibts die garnet mehr?

Brauch schnell Hilfe DANKE euch allen
Gruß


----------



## SilentWarrior (11. Februar 2006)

Sowas hier?

? http://linuxiso.org/distro.php?distro=7


----------



## Arne Buchwald (11. Februar 2006)

FTP-Server von div. Internet-Einwahlprovidern können auch durchaus hilfreich sein.


----------

